# [amsn]erreur de segmentation (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Après une assez importante mise à jour (pas mal de paquets de KDE et des librairies), amsn ne voulait plus se lancer pour un problème de librairies. J'ai essayé de le réinstaller mais maintenant il affiche "erreur de segmentation". Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire donc je ne sait pas quoi faire. J'ai installé amsn-0.98 et je tourne sous Gentoo ~x86 avec KDE. S'il vous faut d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas à demander.

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Kevin57

Edit : j'ai essayé d'enlever le fichier de configuration (mv .amsn .amsn1) mais ça ne change rien.

----------

## gregool

Salut,

erreur de segmentation ça peut être tout un tas de choses, si tu as compilé amsn avec le use flag debug tu peux utiliser gdb pour avoir des infos un peu plus limpides.

CF : la FAQ aMsn

 *Quote:*   

>  How do I capture bug report information from a segmentation fault? (LINUX)
> 
> Make sure amsn was compiled with debugging symbols, if you installed it using a binary package, you should probably download from source and recompile it. To enable debugging symbols, configure it with : ./configure --enable-debug If you're unable to compile it, then you can still send us information without the debugging symbols. Once it is compiled/installed, go to the directory where you have installed aMSN (example: /usr/share/amsn or /home/yourusername/amsn-0.95/) type:
> 
>  $ gdb --args wish amsn
> ...

 

bien souvent c'est un pb lié à tcl/tk regarde deja de ce coté là, surtout suite à une grosse MAJ...

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne l'ai pas compilé avec le useflag debug, mais je vais recommencer demain pour voir. En effet, la première erreur (avant que je réinstalle aMSN) était liée à tcl/tk donc il est bien possible que ce soit toujours le problème. Si tel est le cas, comment puis-je le résoudre?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Et bien tu recompiles tcl *et* tk, puis ensuite tu recompiles amsn et ça devrait le faire   :Laughing: .

----------

## loopx

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Et bien tu recompiles tcl *et* tk, puis ensuite tu recompiles amsn et ça devrait le faire  .

 

et ca fonctionne aussi quand il segfault pas mais qu'il ne trouve pas ou qu'il n'arrive pas a charger ses libs ?

Me casse les couilles amsn, il n'a plus été pendant des mois à cause d'une erreur de chargement de lib, puis il a été ... 1 semaine et paf, l'est de nouveau cassé   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> Loopx, 

Alors là je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas devin   :Laughing:  , mais toujours est-il que j'utilise la version SVN (l'ebuild fournit par Biliob) et ça marche. 

Si tu veux, voici l'ebuild en question:

 *amsn-9999.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation                                       
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2            
> ...

 

Je l'ai encore compilé récemment et il se lance toujours   :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai recompilé aMSN avec le useflag debug, puisque l'autre solution n'a pas marché, et voila ce que je trouve :

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin /usr/bin $ gdb --args wish amsn

warning: Can not parse XML syscalls information; XML support was disabled at compile time.

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.0 p1) 7.0

Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/wish...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/wish amsn

Error while mapping shared library sections:

utils/asyncresolver/libasyncresolver.so: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Cannot find new threads: generic error

(gdb)
```

Il semble donc manquer une librairie, mais comment la réinstaller?

Edit : pourtant un ls /usr/share/amsn/utils/asyncresolver me montre bien libasyncresovler.so, mais écrit en vert, je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire...

Edit 2 : je n'avais pas pensé à faire un revdep-rebuild, ce qui semble pourtant avoir tout résolu. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vu que ce qui a été réinstallé n'avais rien à voir avec aMSN mais c'est pas grave!

----------

